# Calci-dust and Nutrobal for beardie?



## Irri (May 7, 2014)

Are these supplements okay? I dont have my beardie yet but just want to make sure everything is ready. Thanks


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Yeah I would say so. I use them for my beardie, there are other brands though. 

With neutrobal you don't want to over do it though.


----------



## Irri (May 7, 2014)

Thank you 
I already bought them a while ago but since I got them from [email protected] (who also tried selling me a 3 foot viv, saying it was fine and I could even have 2 adult beardies in it :gasp: ) I thought I should make sure its okay!

I was planning on doing 5 days Calci, 2 days Nutrobal, does this sound okay?


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Irri said:


> Thank you
> I already bought them a while ago but since I got them from [email protected] (who also tried selling me a 3 foot viv, saying it was fine and I could even have 2 adult beardies in it :gasp: ) I thought I should make sure its okay!
> 
> I was planning on doing 5 days Calci, 2 days Nutrobal, does this sound okay?


Glad to see you have done your research with the beardies. I have a lone one in a 4ftx2ft viv and I think he will need somthing bigger for when he's older. He's about half grown or so now and I think even two in that would be snug and thats without taking the possible aggression issues into account.

Back on the topic at hand:

That's roughly what I am currently doing. As I said with the neutrobal don't over do it as you can do more harm than good.


----------



## Irri (May 7, 2014)

I'm thinking if my dragon starts looking small in the 4.7 foot I have, I will just buy an 4 foot to make an upper floor and start building upwards. It depends what they are like when I get them though, maybe they wont like climbing much and I will be better getting a longer viv instead :whistling2:

I am a bit confused about the dosage for the vitamins if you could help please (but I havent read into it much yet tbh as I dont pick my beardie up for a few weeks) from what I understand, you take a pinch and then blow it into the food?

Is it a certain amount they need everyday so you always take the same amount out, or does it vary on which foods are given?
For example, if you fed 20 dubias on one day and 80 crickets on another, should you use the same amount of powder?

Sorry, noob :blush:


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Irri said:


> I'm thinking if my dragon starts looking small in the 4.7 foot I have, I will just buy an 4 foot to make an upper floor and start building upwards. It depends what they are like when I get them though, maybe they wont like climbing much and I will be better getting a longer viv instead :whistling2:
> 
> I am a bit confused about the dosage for the vitamins if you could help please (but I havent read into it much yet tbh as I dont pick my beardie up for a few weeks) from what I understand, you take a pinch and then blow it into the food?
> 
> ...


I don't think it's quite that precise to be honest but I should think someone will perhaps put me right.

I actually feed my beardie silkworms and locusts so I can't really answer your question to be honest.

Someone who knows more than me will be able to though, I've only had my beardie a couple of months and I'm more knowledgeable with chelonia anyway!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

As long as you have a good source of UV and you give calcium and supplements, you don't need to be too precise about things. All this 5 days of one thing and 2 days of another is fine - if you can remember what's what! Nutrobal is designed to be used in small amounts every day, but most people don't do this. I used to, but now that my beardie is an adult, i don't use it quite as often.

Just remember that calcium on it's own is virtually useless, as it needs vitamin D3. The best way of providing this is via UV / skin metabolism, as it avoids the risk of overdosing. To be fair, though, this risk is usually overestimated. I've never heard of it happening.


----------



## FoxaBilly (May 13, 2014)

We use nutrabol but we only put it on the lettace, which the crickets eat, therefore gutloading the crickets with calcium and green goodness. Ours are perfectly healthy this way too, growing quickly and very active. I think its just persaonal preferences.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, with proper lighting, you don't have to be too precise. I use Nutrobal once or twice a week for most of my adult reps and 'phibs- more often if they are growing, though. Each time, it's a 'pinch'- I never actually measure it.


----------



## Irri (May 7, 2014)

Okay thanks guys, will be a first time owner so just being a bit paranoid haha


----------



## FoxaBilly (May 13, 2014)

First sign of being a good owner is worrying about your pet before you even have it, haha. Don't worry, you'll be fine


----------



## ryanlee92 (May 13, 2014)

Irri said:


> I got them from [email protected] (who also tried selling me a 3 foot viv, saying it was fine and I could even have 2 adult beardies in it :gasp:



I think this is the problem with the commercial pet shops near me. They had an adult, looked fully grown in an 18x18x24 (the 24 being height) tank. He barely could lay across the viv. And then two what looked like 75% grown beardies sharing a similar sized tank, not sure why they all had taller rather than wider tanks. 

The irony is that there was a picture next to it of the shops 'reptile expert' who has years of personal interest in reptiles and is happy to help and answer any questions, No thanks! 

Sorry to jump in to moan :lol2:


----------

